# Job possibility



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So my DS has applied for a job as a weather executive producer in the San Francisco area. He had a phone interview with an HR person at the network which owns them, and then a phone interview with the news director out there yesterday. The ND says he's got 10 people to interview and he'll pick 3 whom he'll fly out to San Fran. I'm wishing so hard that he gets this. It would be a staff job with benefits and a decent salary, unlike what he's had here for the past several years. Oh, and the web show on Climate Change that he worked on several months ago just won some awards yesterday. Keep him in your thoughts.:biggrin:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

San Francisco, that is so far away from you...but it is a good place to vacation!! Praying that he gets the job.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sue, sounds like a great opportunity and San Francisco, that's nice. Praying he gets the job, keep us posted. rayer:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Will do Sue. Good luck!! If he gets the job, will you relocate? I guess you'll be a west coast girl, with an east coast accent..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sue, saying prayers that he gets this job and keeping fingers and toes crossed too.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Will keep your DH in my prayers. Sounds like a great opportunity!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Will keep your DH in my prayers. Sounds like a great opportunity!


Sorry I mean your son!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sue, sending prayers and positive thoughts for your son. I hope he gets the job.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- sending lots of prayers for David. If it's an NBC affiliate, I have some pull. Let me know.

And do you know what your project will be this year? I know that it starts in the summer.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Tell your son good luck!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh fingers and paws crossed. He will love SF.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hoping this works out for him! What a wonderful opportunity!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sue, I will be adding my wishes to yours for David getting this job. Already through the first hurdle. This is great news. Wishing him success getting this job. SanFran is such a awesome city to live in - just a little expensive - but you all are from NY so he is used paying a bit more for things.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Great news crossing my paws and fingers for you!!!


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

Sushi and I have our fingers and paws crossed for your son. It may be far from home but the shopping you can do when you visit him there is fabulous! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

I love San Francisco! Sounds like that would be an amazing opportunity for him. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hope he gets the job too. Hopefully he will get a place with an extra guestroom?


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh gosh, waiting to find out about a job is stressful, especially if its as great as this one sounds! I think your son will love San Francisco. I will be praying and keeping fingers and toes crossed for his success.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sounds like a great opportunity for him! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Paws crossed! Also hoping that Lynn can help by putting in a good word for him  .


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Good luck to David...sending good vibes his way!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Go David!!! Sue, we'll keep our fingers, toes and paws crossed.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Sue, I hope and will pray David is hired for this position, sounds like it would be awesome!:chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> Will do Sue. Good luck!! If he gets the job, will you relocate? I guess you'll be a west coast girl, with an east coast accent..:HistericalSmiley:


Well, I need to edit my post to wish David :Good luck: I did think Sue sure is taking all this in stride....:HistericalSmiley: those DS & DH trip me up.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Wishing David the best of luck! Sue, I know how proud you are. Hopefully, that means more visits to the west coast from you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> San Francisco, that is so far away from you...but it is a good place to vacation!! Praying that he gets the job.


Christy - yes, very far but I love visiting SF. I hadn't been there in years and then last summer had work there and totally enjoyed it.


Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Sue, sounds like a great opportunity and San Francisco, that's nice. Praying he gets the job, keep us posted. rayer:


Thanks so much, Barbie. He really deserves a full time job after all he's done.


SammieMom said:


> Will do Sue. Good luck!! If he gets the job, will you relocate? I guess you'll be a west coast girl, with an east coast accent..:HistericalSmiley:


Kandis - it's my son not my husband. We're staying put. 


lynda said:


> Sue, saying prayers that he gets this job and keeping fingers and toes crossed too.


Thanks so much, Lynda.


Furbabies mom said:


> Will keep your DH in my prayers. Sounds like a great opportunity!





Furbabies mom said:


> Sorry I mean your son!


Thanks, Debbie though we could all use some prayers


maggie's mommy said:


> Sue, sending prayers and positive thoughts for your son. I hope he gets the job.


Thanks so much, Pat. Me too.


Lacie's Mom said:


> Sue -- sending lots of prayers for David. If it's an NBC affiliate, I have some pull. Let me know.
> 
> And do you know what your project will be this year? I know that it starts in the summer.


Thanks, Lynn. Not sure whose affiliate but am glad he got to talk directly to the news director and they take weather seriously.
I started my annual project for McGraw-Hill. This makes my 20th year. :chili::chili: Love it and think my knee is finally getting shoot worthy for a shooting schedule. :HistericalSmiley:


dntdelay said:


> Tell your son good luck!!!


I will, Audrey.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Fingers and toes crossed for your son. I'm in SF right now and it sure is a great city. Hope he hears some good news real soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> Oh fingers and paws crossed. He will love SF.


Thanks, Mags. He's been there several times. He was hired freelance to bring one of the stations there up to par on a new graphic look and system of the station group so spent time there and really liked it. Also some of his friends from here ended up with jobs there so he'll at least have friends.


maggieh said:


> Hoping this works out for him! What a wonderful opportunity!


Thanks, Maggie. I think so too. Especially when you think of where some affiliates are.


wkomorow said:


> Sue, I will be adding my wishes to yours for David getting this job. Already through the first hurdle. This is great news. Wishing him success getting this job. SanFran is such a awesome city to live in - just a little expensive - but you all are from NY so he is used paying a bit more for things.


Walter - thanks for the good wishes. We're still a long way away but at least he got through two interviews. They asked him what salary he'd like and he aimed in an appropriate level saying that he knows that the cost of living is high. They seemed to have accepted what he needs.


maltese manica said:


> Great news crossing my paws and fingers for you!!!


Thanks, Janene. It's so stressful for him...and for us. So much riding on it.


Sushi's Mom said:


> Sushi and I have our fingers and paws crossed for your son. It may be far from home but the shopping you can do when you visit him there is fabulous! GOOD LUCK!


Thanks, Beth. I agree. I love it there and didn't have enough time there last time since I was shooting in Palo Alto and only had a couple of days in SF. Would love to spend time out there and also go to vineyards nearby.


SuziLee said:


> I love San Francisco! Sounds like that would be an amazing opportunity for him. Fingers crossed!!!


Susan - I first went to SF in 1978 when a girlfriend and I did our "road trip" out west. She was trying to break into showbiz; I was along for the ride. We had so much fun!


michellerobison said:


> Hope he gets the job too. Hopefully he will get a place with an extra guestroom?


Thanks, Michelle. Somehow he'll be lucky if he affords a studio since he might want to live in the city.:blink:


educ8m said:


> Oh gosh, waiting to find out about a job is stressful, especially if its as great as this one sounds! I think your son will love San Francisco. I will be praying and keeping fingers and toes crossed for his success.


Thanks, Deb. It is really stressful for us all. I'm stressing thinking about getting into his room and shoveling all the junk he has in there out. :w00t::w00t: I will miss him but having a boomerang kid, returning after college really changes the peaceful dynamic of being a couple again. Just sayin'.


sherry said:


> Sounds like a great opportunity for him! Fingers crossed!


Thanks a lot, Sherry. It is.


Summergirl73 said:


> Paws crossed! Also hoping that Lynn can help by putting in a good word for him  .


Thanks so much, Bridget. I think that my son got one of the network weathermen whom he worked with to put in a good word already. He keeps a lot of things close to the vest though so I'm never 100% sure of what he's up to. But I did make suggestions for his resume. :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

donnad said:


> Good luck to David...sending good vibes his way!


Thanks, Donna. Vibes gratefully accepted


MoonDog said:


> Go David!!! Sue, we'll keep our fingers, toes and paws crossed.


Thanks, Robin. I'll rub the heart you sent me -- maybe it will be like Aladdin's lamp. :HistericalSmiley:


Maisie and Me said:


> Sue, I hope and will pray David is hired for this position, sounds like it would be awesome!:chili:


Thanks, Michelle. The only thing that worries me about SF and CA in general is the earthquakes. :huh:


hoaloha said:


> Wishing David the best of luck! Sue, I know how proud you are. Hopefully, that means more visits to the west coast from you!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, Marisa. I'm ready for some more visits. This year I may only make it as far as TX, if that far.


eiksaa said:


> Fingers and toes crossed for your son. I'm in SF right now and it sure is a great city. Hope he hears some good news real soon.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, Aastha. Lucky you!! I love all the different neighborhoods. Reminds me of NY in that way.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Good LUCK DAVID!!! that would be so exciting. and a climate change program? please let me know more about that.. something I've been working on for a few years. You know Ken Eack (my ex-husband/best friend) is a physicist and one of the top lightening researchers and sends instruments into storms, and blah blah.. but I bet David would get a kick out of talking to him about weather. (he's been on nova -2008? and had a few interviews on Discovery channel (years ago) and has been interviewed by NPR or the BBC I can't remember! I know every other year, I would get him to give my ecology students a tour of Langmuir Lab and talk about storms and they would love it. Shooting rockets into storms apparently has a lot of appeal to the young and old. LOL

I love SF!! have been there many times!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Much good luck to David. I hope it all works out the way he wants.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

casa verde maltese said:


> Good LUCK DAVID!!! that would be so exciting. and a climate change program? please let me know more about that.. something I've been working on for a few years. You know Ken Eack (my ex-husband/best friend) is a physicist and one of the top lightening researchers and sends instruments into storms, and blah blah.. but I bet David would get a kick out of talking to him about weather. (he's been on nova -2008? and had a few interviews on Discovery channel (years ago) and has been interviewed by NPR or the BBC I can't remember! I know every other year, I would get him to give my ecology students a tour of Langmuir Lab and talk about storms and they would love it. Shooting rockets into storms apparently has a lot of appeal to the young and old. LOL
> 
> I love SF!! have been there many times!!


Jennifer - He worked on a 24-hour (straight) webcast in November which I believe Al Gore was a major part of. I think this is the website: 24 Hours of Reality - Climate Reality He worked on it for three months and then they all had to stay up 24-hours to do it - even Gore. Except David had worked 19 hour days for the week leading up to it. :w00t: So glad he's young. Didn't know Ken did that. Is he out in NM? Very cool. I always thought David would go into news - following in my footsteps though his dad and I kept prompting him NOT to go into b'casting at all since we both know how brutal it is. But he loved the newsroom and totally got into weather with the weather person here thinking he had a lot of potential and grooming him. Ugh, we'll never end up in a good nursing home later in life. :huh::HistericalSmiley: Broadcasting's such a hard field and weather spots are even more scarce than news.


revakb2 said:


> Much good luck to David. I hope it all works out the way he wants.


Thanks, Reva. Hope so too


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Sue - Ken Eack AGU Election Information - 2012 (his website is down at NMT) - but this is a brief background.. and that's what he gets for having his CV on line!! 

NOVA | Lightning

he is chair of the physics dept. of New Mexico Tech until July 1 - he is counting down the days, min. and secs.


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

I see I am late to the party. Holding good thoughts that this opportunity works out for David.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Sounds like a good job and great opportunity. I keep hearing about how tough it is for young people out there. Really hope he gets the job, I know he is well qualified. :aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sue, sending good vibes for David. I hope it all works for him. It's nice you're encouraging him to go for it, even though it's far from home. He's young and it will be an adventure.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

You DS ability to pull an all nighter and then some - says a great deal about his work ethic (which I know comes from both of his parents!) and his love of what he does. (not to mention his YOUTH!)! I will look at the Al Gore piece - what an amazing thing to be a part of!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

casa verde maltese said:


> Sue - Ken Eack AGU Election Information - 2012 (his website is down at NMT) - but this is a brief background.. and that's what he gets for having his CV on line!!
> 
> NOVA | Lightning
> 
> he is chair of the physics dept. of New Mexico Tech until July 1 - he is counting down the days, min. and secs.


Wow, impressive. So what's after July 1?


Mom2James said:


> I see I am late to the party. Holding good thoughts that this opportunity works out for David.


Thanks, Debbie. As you know I'm late to nearly every party lately. I still owe you an e-mail. 


mfa said:


> Sounds like a good job and great opportunity. I keep hearing about how tough it is for young people out there. Really hope he gets the job, I know he is well qualified. :aktion033:


Florence - it really is hard and David has been lucky in that he graduated college early and was working at WCBS during that time and has worked ever since - but it's all freelance with no benefits at all and he never knows when and if he'll work. So even with a job it's so shaky. We're hoping he gets a staff job so he can get benefits and some stability to his life.


Maglily said:


> Sue, sending good vibes for David. I hope it all works for him. It's nice you're encouraging him to go for it, even though it's far from home. He's young and it will be an adventure.


Brenda - I know that David has the wanderlust so don't worry about him being away from home. This is tame next to some locales he's thrown out there -- but for vacations, not for work. He's very travel savvy! 


casa verde maltese said:


> You DS ability to pull an all nighter and then some - says a great deal about his work ethic (which I know comes from both of his parents!) and his love of what he does. (not to mention his YOUTH!)! I will look at the Al Gore piece - what an amazing thing to be a part of!!


Jennifer - my DH and I used to pull all nighters for work for many (way too many) years in the news biz. I still can't believe the shifts I worked at CBS News too. First year I would have friday and Sat - midnight to 8am, Monday, 11am-7pm, Tuesday 4pm - midnight, etc. Could never get used to the hours because they changed every day David is very smart (went to Stuyvesant HS here) and he is very adaptable and eager so I think he'll do fine. :aktion033:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

very exciting Sue!! Ken will go back to being a regular faculty member and back to research.. though I think a vacation is his first priority. He picked up another retiree from Aria Maltese in April - Zoey and she is showing him and the boys (Scout and Rugby) what they've been missing - she is 2 (they are 6.5), and she is the boss!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Keeping our paws crossed and sending good vibes your son's way! Keep us posted!! I have never been to SF or Cali but of course have heard nothing but amazing things  What an amazing opportunity!!

I can sympathize with the no benefits thing, I've been working two part time jobs for two years now and just finally landed a full time job and start next week! :w00t: It is very tough for young people right now; after getting laid off at my first post-undergrad job back in '09 and working as a temp doing background checks (I know, terrible, right?) for about a year, I decided to go to grad school to become a librarian, started at the bottom working circulation weekends for minimum wage, and kept interviewing and worked my way up!! Hard work DOES pay off!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Wishing David all the best of luck at this and sending him possitive vibes to get the job oppertunity


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Keeping our paws crossed and sending good vibes your son's way! Keep us posted!! I have never been to SF or Cali but of course have heard nothing but amazing things  What an amazing opportunity!!
> 
> I can sympathize with the no benefits thing, I've been working two part time jobs for two years now and just finally landed a full time job and start next week! :w00t: It is very tough for young people right now; after getting laid off at my first post-undergrad job back in '09 and working as a temp doing background checks (I know, terrible, right?) for about a year, I decided to go to grad school to become a librarian, started at the bottom working circulation weekends for minimum wage, and kept interviewing and worked my way up!! Hard work DOES pay off!


Thanks, Courtney. Is is SO hard. But I also remember when I graduated college and started working 6 days after that I had a job that paid...are you read for this? $96 a week!! Yup. It was CBS News and I worked all kinds of newsroom shifts including overnights. Even for back then in the 70's that was crazy low money and I had to live at home. I suffered through a year of it and then got a better job, more money and went on from there but it seemed to take forever!! When you look back it doesn't seem that long but during the time it seems like an eternity! No word yet for him but he's losing hope. Thought he would have been called this week about coming there next week.:huh:


Katkoota said:


> Wishing David all the best of luck at this and sending him possitive vibes to get the job oppertunity


Thanks so much, Kat. It's hard watching your kid go through this as a parent. I know he'll find a good job that appreciates him one of these days.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Sorry that David hasn't heard back from them, yet. That would be discouraging. Hopefully, they are just slow in getting everyone interviewed before they do call backs. 

Speaking of low pay. . .my very first year of teaching, my salary was a whopping $7,500. That's per YEAR. I, too, lived at home and started supplementing my income with part time jobs. When I bought my first car, I couldn't afford to buy airconditioning with it, and only bought the AM radio option, not AM, FM. :w00t: 

Still wishing David all the best of luck on his job search.


----------

